# 2645 Vermilion



## ken lane (8 Apr 2005)

Anyone out there from 2645 Vermilion Army Cadet Corps? I was in there from 1981 to 1985 and had a blast. Cadets was the best part of growing up and created so many great memories to enjoy for the rest of my life.


----------



## armygurl_557 (18 Apr 2005)

is that in BC? i think i had 2 cadets just transefer from ther but I'm not sure


----------



## ken lane (19 Apr 2005)

no, its in Alberta near Lloydminster


----------

